# How to lift your adult dog



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

After Sasha got all muddy/smelly the other day, I had to give her a bath. She is not so much a fan of baths. At first I tried just putting her front end in, and then lifting her rear up and putting the rest of her in, but she was not having it. So I ended up lifting her completely off the ground, and putting her in the tub that way. I really didn't want to do that, as I was afraid I might hurt her trying to do it. She's only about 70-75lb so she's not that hard for me to lift, but I was just wondering where you generally grab them to lift them up?


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the proper way is to scoop them up by wrapping your arms around their legs and lifting that way.. The only time I really pick Draco up is if he has missed the jump into the car and is sort of flailing, at which point I just hug his body and lift from under his belly. He seems fine both ways, and as long as you're gentle, IMHO, I doubt you could really hurt Sasha.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's doubtful you'll hurt her by picking her up. The best way to do it is to get one arm under the butt, the other under the chest, with all four legs in the middle.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I lift mine with my right arm under their butt and my left arm under their chest, like this (random Google image)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Freestep said:


> It's doubtful you'll hurt her by picking her up. The best way to do it is to get one arm under the butt, the other under the chest, with all four legs in the middle.


I agree, but at the vet's they always use in front of the chest and under the belly. Maybe it's harder for the dog to squirm loose that way (?)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I lift mine with my right arm under their butt and my left arm under their chest, like this (random Google image)


Well, I suppose it also works with arms reversed.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

It's so much easier if they get in the tub on their own. Lakota is less than thrilled with the tub but fortunately she goes in on her own now. Maybe you could try teaching her to go in the tub, no bath, generous reward maybe next time bath time rolls around she'll be willing.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

kiya said:


> It's so much easier if they get in the tub on their own. Lakota is less than thrilled with the tub but fortunately she goes in on her own now. Maybe you could try teaching her to go in the tub, no bath, generous reward maybe next time bath time rolls around she'll be willing.



I will be working with her on getting in the tub (I'm feeling some raw chicken in her future), but this just got me thinking about if there is ever a situation where I need to lift her for any other reason how I should do it. Thank you all for your comments  I will be trying that method next time.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Chest high, shoulders back, eyes up, back straight, bend the knees and keep your weight in your heels. Don't round your back like the St. Louis arch. One arm under the butt, one arm under the chest.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not sure I could pick Shasta up off the ground. Her weight wouldn't be the problem; I'm strong enough but I'm also relatively short with relatively shorter arms. I'm not sure my arms would be long enough to be able to pull it off.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's another option one might consider if the bath tub just isn't working out:
Costco - Booster Bath® Large Dog Bath










It has an open back so that the dog can jump right in. Since you could obviously use it outside, it may also be less confining then a bath tub. As far as quality, I know for a fact that Susan Garrett has one of these in her doggy bathroom; It's nice. (I've seen a video of her "dog room.") It's on my shopping list. Seems like a great idea for a garage for those muddy spring days!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have never had much luck doing the around-the-legs lift. What I do is put one hand under the stomach, and the other through (between) the front legs. Always works for me... I don't pick Bianca up very often because she doesn't like it very much (although she will keep still for it) but my 65 Golden Retriever LOVED to be picked up that way and I used to pick her up all the time.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I lift exactly the same way as Chicacocanine and that has worked very well for us.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I personally just make them jump. LOL

But if the dog physically CAN'T (as opposed to WON'T) then I lift with one under the belly just in front of the rear legs and one arm under the chest. Straight up, try not to round your back. this, to me, is MUCH more secure than around all the legs. My arms and chest aren't wide enough to really keep a secure hold. If the dog starts squirming or flipping out about being picked up, I feel much more secure with one under the belly so I can fold my arm back over teh dogs back towards my chest (if that makes sense); therefore a more secure hold IMHO.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all for all the advice. I believe I lifted her by putting one arm under her chest (in between her legs) and one hand under her butt (in between her back legs) and lifted. She's really easy to lift (in that she doesn't squirm...actually she goes stiff as a board lol) I just wasn't sure if what I was doing could hurt her. If I have to lift her next time I'll try the other way.


----------

